# wood or aluminum level



## bigjohn (May 29, 2011)

Hello, im new to this forum. I have a stabila 4' level and sent it in cause it out about 1/8 of inch when you flipped the level so sent it to stabila and they sent it back and said declined on warranty! They said it was bent, its not to me. Im thinking of getting a wood level this time any suggestion? My dad and grand dad swore by the wood levels darn "old timers". Would order another stabila but a lil PO about the deal and dont wanna spend that kind of cash again when they proly will decline if i have anther issue. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have many stabilas, both extension levels and box levels. I've tried others and there is no better.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Man when I'm buying a 4' level I always get the Craftsman with the lifetime no questions ask warranty, you run over it and take it back and get a new one:clap: It therefor is the best 4' level on the market today:thumbsup:


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Craftsman warranty is great, I had to bash the crap out of a ratchet that got wedged in my exhaust manifold.
Took it into the tool counter and said this doesn't work anymore, guy handed me a nice shiny rebuilt one.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

All mine are by Irwin. 1',2',4', and 8'. All are adjustable so if you drop them and they don't read true you can adjust them back to level or plumb. I NEVER trust a level you cannot adjust. All that jumbling around I just don't think you can trust something that can be knocked around and not be adjusted back. 

Plus if the HO is standing around you and your wall is slightly out you just adjust the level to read between the lines.:laughing::laughing:That is completely a joke......no seriously ....it is.:laughing:


----------



## Tank (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been using Empire True Blue levels, and I love them. So far I have had no issues.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

The answer to this thread is the same every time. Stabila!

12 years, rough framing crew of 5, all still read true. Just go spend the money and get one. No regrets, just consistent precision!


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

And Grainger publishes accuracy specs. on their levels. Yours is off by ~0.1 degree.


----------



## bigjohn (May 29, 2011)

Went and picked up a 16" and 48" stabila for 90 bucks today. Just waiting on the case for them to get here now.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

You made the right choice. German engieneering- you can't beat kt


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Stabila, they are the Timex of the plumb sticks:thumbsup:

If a crew can't break'em, something has to be right.:thumbup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Not timex, rolex


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Not timex, rolex


Uh, maybe. I've seen more broken Rolex's than Timex's.:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------

